# MPVs (Four 600 T, Two 1500T) for the PMSA - Discussions



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Certain Somebody

First of SIX? Wasn't there another thread here on PDF stating that KSEW had "lost" the construction of four of the six, and will build only two?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

yes, that is mentioned and being discussed in another thread.


----------



## nomi007

ARE they are base upon 
Type 056 corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


This is an PMSA ship, i.e. a civilian government ship not a navy ship. It is not intended to carry antiship missiles or surface to air missiles: those capabilities are not needed for execution of its tasks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## war&peace

I hope they design and develop bigger ships i.e. thousands of tons


----------



## 313baberali

@Muhammad Omar 
You can find details regarding MPV in this thread
Other MPV related threads
https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/

https://defence.pk/threads/due-to-h...truction-of-4-maritime-patrol-vessels.428800/


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

These will be a force multiplier to "peeli patti"


----------



## Pathan khan

Well th


Penguin said:


> This is an PMSA ship, i.e. a civilian government ship not a navy ship. It is not intended to carry antiship missiles or surface to air missiles: those capabilities are not needed for execution of its tasks.


Well these ships are for Pakistan Maritime Security agency but it can be used in war times by installing missile launchers as it have vacant space.
Secondly both classes (600t 1500t) posses a helicopter hanger .which means that it can park a helicopter like z9ec. Which can be used for anti submarine warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

Yo, we ever gonna get that aircraft carrier? Maybe after 2030.


----------



## Penguin

Pathan khan said:


> Well th
> 
> Well these ships are for Pakistan Maritime Security agency but it can be used in war times by installing missile launchers as it have vacant space.
> Secondly both classes (600t 1500t) posses a helicopter hanger .which means that it can park a helicopter like z9ec. Which can be used for anti submarine warfare


Just because there is deck space doesn't mean these ships are suitable platforms. You also need to be able to detect targets to target your missiles. And have self-defence capability. A helicopter like Z-9EC could perform ASW but if the base vessel is not sonar equiped the heli must have a dipping sonar and/or ability to launch ASW buoys and process signal from them. Platform must also be able to refuel and rearm and maintain the heli. Z-9EC has a low frequency dipping sonar and can carry light ASW torpedoes.






Where on deck would you place those AShM? Where is the helicopter hangar and support facility?

As for the 1500 ton ship, depends on whether it is Type 056 based or e.g. Haixun class cutter. Here too, the question is where the missiles would go + self defence.

056 Coast Guard OPV









Haixun class MSA cutter

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arsalan

Penguin said:


> Just because there is deck space doesn't mean these ships are suitable platforms. You also need to be able to detect targets to target your missiles. And have self-defence capability. A helicopter like Z-9EC could perform ASW but if the base vessel is not sonar equiped the heli must have a dipping sonar and/or ability to launch ASW buoys and process signal from them. Platform must also be able to refuel and rearm and maintain the heli. Z-9EC has a low frequency dipping sonar and can carry light ASW torpedoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on deck would you place those AShM? Where is the helicopter hangar and support facility?
> 
> As for the 1500 ton ship, depends on whether it is Type 056 based or e.g. Haixun class cutter. Here too, the question is where the missiles would go + self defence.
> 
> 056 Coast Guard OPV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haixun class MSA cutter



Simply put, the ship is not built for this role. Only being a 1500 ton platform do not means you can covert that into a ASW or AShW frigate/corvette! This ship is build for coastal PATROL and that is what it will be doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pathan khan

So i


Penguin said:


> Just because there is deck space doesn't mean these ships are suitable platforms. You also need to be able to detect targets to target your missiles. And have self-defence capability. A helicopter like Z-9EC could perform ASW but if the base vessel is not sonar equiped the heli must have a dipping sonar and/or ability to launch ASW buoys and process signal from them. Platform must also be able to refuel and rearm and maintain the heli. Z-9EC has a low frequency dipping sonar and can carry light ASW torpedoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on deck would you place those AShM? Where is the helicopter hangar and support facility?
> 
> As for the 1500 ton ship, depends on whether it is Type 056 based or e.g. Haixun class cutter. Here too, the question is where the missiles would go + self defence.
> 
> 056 Coast Guard OPV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haixun class MSA cutter


 So it means this deal is same like f22p. These ships are just for chokidari?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Looks like a wonderful design , very modern and offers enough for Anti Piracy and rescue missions

Appears around same size as our fast attack craft

Almost same design just missing room for weapons and of course missing heavy weaponry and systems





Which also is a 560 Ton Ship (Around 600 Ton range)

This would have been nice to have 4-5 of theses with detachable speed boat


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Hassan Guy said:


> Yo, we ever gonna get that aircraft carrier? Maybe after 2030.


No, we don't need one. Aircraft Carriers are for those countries who have large maritime borders, overseas territory or a far-away hostile country.


----------



## Penguin

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Looks like a wonderful design , very modern and offers enough for Anti Piracy and rescue missions
> 
> Appears around same size as our fast attack craft
> 
> Almost same design just missing room for weapons and of course missing heavy weaponry and systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also is a 560 Ton Ship (Around 600 Ton range)


Yes, but the latter is designed for higher speeds and will have lesser endurance. It is also designed and fitted out in such a way that it can mount AShM AND effectively used them.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sometimes I wonder why even bother with Cutters just make fast attack boat
Extend the rear a bit for some speed boats if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*What is Maritime Security Agency and What Purpose it Performs*

*The Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) is operationally tasked with conducting the maritime, military, multi-mission service unique among the Pakistan military branches having the maritime law enforcement mission (with jurisdiction in both domestic and international waters). The Pakistan Maritime Security Agency operates under the Ministry of Defence (MoD) during peacetime, but it can be transferred to Pakistan Navy by the governmental orders during the time of war.*

Adopting the genesis of the UN Convention on Law of the Sea in 1982, the agency was established in 1987 and gained its constitutional status in 1994. The agency's roles and extends the area of responsibility by *protecting the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) of Pakistan which is up to 200 nautical miles (370 km) in the International waters, and operations in deep sea (including Search and Rescue) maritime safety, security, and stewardship*. The agency's executive officer is designated as Director-General (DG) and holds a two-star rank, a Rear-Admiral in the Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Note how the first image differece from the second: extended continental shelf > more patrol area plus in new high risk area.

http://www.niopk.gov.pk/cse_achivement_mar15.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

Penguin said:


> Note how the first image differece from the second: extended continental shelf > more patrol area plus in new high risk area.
> 
> http://www.niopk.gov.pk/cse_achivement_mar15.html



What do you mean by New High Risk Area Limits?


----------



## Penguin

The area with a high risk of piracy.

High Risk Areas for piracy (HRA) have been declared in different parts of the world to reflect precautions to be taken when ships transit them
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piracy_in_the_Strait_of_Hormuz

Over time this particular area has shrunk (hence new versus old area) but while Pakistan's EEZ is outside the new (shrunk) high risk area, the EEZ extension granted Pakistan by UN goes right into the new (shrunk) high risk area.Top right corner (Arabian Sea)










See 
https://www.bimco.org/News/2015/10/08_Security_Advisory_Piracy_BMP4_Revision.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

Certain Somebody said:


> First of SIX? Wasn't there another thread here on PDF stating that KSEW had "lost" the construction of four of the six, and will build only two?



PMSA to procure six vessels in total with details as follow:

4 x 600ton boats
2 x 1500 ton boats

ONE OF EACH type to be build at KSEW and other four will come from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 592257001

Here it is guys, two 600-ton patrol vessel for the PMSA fresh out of the oven

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell hound

592257001 said:


> Here it is guys, two 600-ton patrol boat for the PMSA ready for sea trial.


when can we get our hands on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 592257001

Hell hound said:


> when can we get our hands on it.



Should be very soon, I just did abit more digging and it seems that “西江1070” （The temporary name and pennant # that's given to one of these boats) started sea trials some time ago, around September 30th.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

592257001 said:


> Here it is guys, two 600-ton patrol vessel for the PMSA fresh out of the oven



That ship is for Pakistan??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

*Maritime Patrol Vessels*
KS&EW is indigenously constructing two Maritime Patrol Vessels (MPVs) for PMSA of 600 and 1500 tons displacement. First steel of both vessels has been cut, while keel of 600 tons MPV has been laid. The 600 tons MPV is scheduled to be delivered by April 2018 while the 1500 tons MPV will be completed by February 2019.

These MPVs will have the capability to operate independently or as part of a composite force in coastal and deep sea areas. MPVs will be utilized for different roles including Maritime SecurityOperations, Patrolling and Policing Operations against Asymmetric Threats, Surveillance of EEZ, Pollution Control, Disaster Relief and Intelligence gathering.

600 Tons MPV is 68 m long and has a maximum breath of 8.7 m. Propelled by four engines, the vessel has a top speed of 27 Knots while 1500 Tons MPV is 95 m long and has a maximum breath of 11 m. Propelled by two engines, the vessel has a top speed of 26 Knots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

The Eagle said:


> *Maritime Patrol Vessels*
> KS&EW is indigenously constructing two Maritime Patrol Vessels (MPVs) for PMSA of 600 and 1500 tons displacement. First steel of both vessels has been cut, while keel of 600 tons MPV has been laid. The 600 tons MPV is scheduled to be delivered by April 2018 while the 1500 tons MPV will be completed by February 2019.
> 
> These MPVs will have the capability to operate independently or as part of a composite force in coastal and deep sea areas. MPVs will be utilized for different roles including Maritime SecurityOperations, Patrolling and Policing Operations against Asymmetric Threats, Surveillance of EEZ, Pollution Control, Disaster Relief and Intelligence gathering.
> 
> 600 Tons MPV is 68 m long and has a maximum breath of 8.7 m. Propelled by four engines, the vessel has a top speed of 27 Knots while 1500 Tons MPV is 95 m long and has a maximum breath of 11 m. Propelled by two engines, the vessel has a top speed of 26 Knots.



Nice 

so Pakistan is making 1 x 1500 tn and 1 x 600 tn while we will get 3 x 600 and 1 x 1500 from China ??? Till 2019 maybe??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghazwa e Hind

A strong navy is the future of Pakistan. The battle will be at sea when Indians will get some slaps on Aerial and land fronts. Arrival of Chinese ships at Gwadar and our own plan to procure new vessels is a good step ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil

592257001 said:


> Here it is guys, two 600-ton patrol vessel for the PMSA fresh out of the oven

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Expedition

Local production is always conducive to cost control and efficiency increase.


----------



## Maea

That's good


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Two new Chinese built 600 Ton Offshore Patrol Vessels PMSS Hingol PMSS Basol commissioned in Pakistan Maritime Security Agency today. Said vessels were keel laid earlier this year in a Chinese Shipyard.























One more 1500 Ton Chinese Built Offshore Patrol Vessel is going to be inducted soon.

Note that two more 600 Ton ships and one 1500 Ton ship is under production at Karachi Shipyard & Electric Works.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TOPGUN

Cornered Tiger said:


> Two new Chinese built 600 Ton Offshore Patrol Vessels PMSS Hingol PMSS Basol commissioned in Pakistan Maritime Security Agency today. Said vessels were keel laid earlier this year in a Chinese Shipyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more 1500 Ton Chinese Built Offshore Patrol Vessel is going to be inducted soon.
> 
> Note that two more 600 Ton ships and one 1500 Ton ship is under production at Karachi Shipyard & Electric Works.




Can't see the pictures bro !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cornered Tiger

TOPGUN said:


> Can't see the pictures bro !!


Done! Enjoy Now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Thanks for sharing waiting to see actual pictures of the ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cornered Tiger

TOPGUN said:


> Thanks for sharing waiting to see actual pictures of the ships.


mee too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

Any specifications ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

where are they man i wanna see them real

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cornered Tiger

The Accountant said:


> Any specifications ?


Two Utility Boats onboard, One Helipad and a Main Gun on front deck caliber Unknown...



Imran Khan said:


> where are they man i wanna see them real


Ceremony held at PMSA Headquaters near KSEW and PN Dockyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Imran Khan said:


> where are they man i wanna see them real


first pic imran bhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

Cornered Tiger said:


> Two Utility Boats onboard, One Helipad and a Main Gun on front deck caliber Unknown...
> 
> 
> Ceremony held at PMSA Headquaters near KSEW and PN Dockyard.


Any onboard radar ? if yes is it linked current communication network of PN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cornered Tiger

The Accountant said:


> Any onboard radar ? if yes is it linked current communication network of PN


Obviously. PMSA and PN assets are all under the Umbrella of a large communication network.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 592257001

For those wanting to see the full view of the vessels... Enjoy! 






P.S. The ships in the background are newly built China Coast Guard ships including the Type 056 CCG variant (on the left) and the Type 054 CCG variant (on the right most side)

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## khanasifm

is the gun in the front Turkish STOP or chines version?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Armaments ?


----------



## Cornered Tiger

592257001 said:


> For those wanting to see the full view of the vessels... Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. The ships in the background are newly built China Coast Guard ships including the Type 056 CCG variant (on the left) and the Type 054 CCG variant (on the right most side)



I thought, It was happened in Karachi, But Thanks you clarified me.



khanasifm said:


> is the gun in the front Turkish STOP or chines version?



most probably Chinese.



Starlord said:


> Armaments ?



Not much, Just a Main Gun on the front deck of unknown caliber. These are more of Patrolling & Utility Vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Cornered Tiger said:


> Not much, Just a Main Gun on the front deck of unknown caliber.



Looks to be either 20 or 30mm. It's very similar to this Nexter turret used on the Gabon Navy Raidco RPB20 OPVs





Some high endurance OPVs use higher caliber guns.





But 20-30mm remote turrets are most common.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Technogaianist said:


> Looks to be either 20 or 30mm. It's very similar to this Nexter turret used on the Gabon Navy Raidco RPB20 OPVs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some high endurance OPVs use higher caliber guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 20-30mm remote turrets are most common.



You are right, I guess there is a re-loader as well under the main gun. Am I right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 592257001

Cornered Tiger said:


> I thought, It was happened in Karachi, But Thanks you clarified me.
> 
> 
> 
> most probably Chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much, Just a Main Gun on the front deck of unknown caliber. These are more of Patrolling & Utility Vessels.



Happy to help. The main gun is the 30mm H/PJ-17 gun, it is slightly modified from PLAN's type 056's secondary gun/CIWS. This gun is also mounted on the Bangladesh C13B corvette.


PMSA vessels'/Bangladesh C13Bs' 30mm gun











PLAN Type 056's 30mm gun

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arthur

Technogaianist said:


> Looks to be either 20 or 30mm.


A 30 mm I think. Same as those carried on board Type 56/C 13B Corvettes I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 592257001

Khan saheb said:


> A 30 mm I think. Same as those carried on board Type 56/C 13B Corvettes I think.
> 
> View attachment 359286



Slightly different, notice the different shapes of the E/O turret (one is round while the other is oval). Refer to my previous post for details.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Cornered Tiger said:


> I thought, It was happened in Karachi, But Thanks you clarified me.
> 
> 
> 
> most probably Chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much, Just a Main Gun on the front deck of unknown caliber. These are more of Patrolling & Utility Vessels.







*Maritime Patrol Vessels*
*KS&EW is indigenously constructing two Maritime Patrol Vessels (MPVs) for PMSA of 600 and 1500 tons displacement. First steel of both vessels has been cut, while keel of 600 tons MPV has been laid. The 600 tons MPV is scheduled to be delivered by April 2018 while the 1500 tons MPV will be completed by February 2019.*

These MPVs will have the capability to operate independently or as part of a composite force in coastal and deep sea areas. MPVs will be utilized for different roles including Maritime SecurityOperations, Patrolling and Policing Operations against Asymmetric Threats, Surveillance of EEZ, Pollution Control, Disaster Relief and Intelligence gathering.

600 Tons MPV is 68 m long and has a maximum breath of 8.7 m. Propelled by four engines, the vessel has a top speed of 27 Knots while 1500 Tons MPV is 95 m long and has a maximum breath of 11 m. Propelled by two engines, the vessel has a top speed of 26 Knots.
http://www.karachishipyard.com.pk/ongoing-projects/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alimobin memon

These ships also equipped with water cannon to fight fires for friendly ships i-e rescue operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

Cornered Tiger said:


> Not much, Just a Main Gun on the front deck of unknown caliber. These are more of Patrolling & Utility Vessels.



One main gun isn't enough. I think Pakistan has the capability to add some ASHM's and a few other machine guns on higher surfaces to cover area around the ship in case pirates or someone else attacks it (attempts as such have happened to a few navies around the globe). 

Two CIWS could do wonders too, as you can use them to target ship born threats too like small ships, boats, etc. Some more munitions will be needed to make this a potent maritime patrol vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

592257001 said:


> For those wanting to see the full view of the vessels... Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. The ships in the background are newly built China Coast Guard ships including the Type 056 CCG variant (on the left) and the Type 054 CCG variant (on the right most side)




It looks like that this ships have small deck, I dont see any space to house a Helicopter, I think the 600 Ton ships will have a Helipad and Helicopter Hangar. Any way congratulation to everyone,there are coming difficult times for BLA,TTP and RAW to smuggle weapons,drugs and Agents through the Sea route.



DJ_Viper said:


> One main gun isn't enough. I think Pakistan has the capability to add some ASHM's and a few other machine guns on higher surfaces to cover area around the ship in case pirates or someone else attacks it (attempts as such have happened to a few navies around the globe).
> 
> Two CIWS could do wonders too, as you can use them to target ship born threats too like small ships, boats, etc. Some more munitions will be needed to make this a potent maritime patrol vessel.



12.7mm AA Guns and MG-3 on each side of the ship will be available. (F-22P Frigate, all the other PN boats and Ships have get the same armament) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Ulla said:


> It looks like that this ships have small deck, I dont see any space to house a Helicopter



You are right, I noticed it now, They have omitted the Helipad from the original design as in the very first image posted by @DESERT FIGHTER . This should not have happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

H mean helipad but no hanger so heli can land and resupply

1500 tone one may have a hanger as well
PMSA can add 12.7 mm heavy machine guns as well which can be used to engage target at 1000 meter

One last thing I think 1500 tone version will have capability to add ssm when needed per original contract so looks like may be harpoon type launchers can be added at the front deck 2x2 total 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Welcome addition for coast guard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakEye

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 359292
> 
> *Maritime Patrol Vessels*
> *KS&EW is indigenously constructing two Maritime Patrol Vessels (MPVs) for PMSA of 600 and 1500 tons displacement. First steel of both vessels has been cut, while keel of 600 tons MPV has been laid. The 600 tons MPV is scheduled to be delivered by April 2018 while the 1500 tons MPV will be completed by February 2019.*
> 
> These MPVs will have the capability to operate independently or as part of a composite force in coastal and deep sea areas. MPVs will be utilized for different roles including Maritime SecurityOperations, Patrolling and Policing Operations against Asymmetric Threats, Surveillance of EEZ, Pollution Control, Disaster Relief and Intelligence gathering.
> 
> 600 Tons MPV is 68 m long and has a maximum breath of 8.7 m. Propelled by four engines, the vessel has a top speed of 27 Knots while 1500 Tons MPV is 95 m long and has a maximum breath of 11 m. Propelled by two engines, the vessel has a top speed of 26 Knots.
> http://www.karachishipyard.com.pk/ongoing-projects/



the Maritime Patrol Vessel seen in photos it appears that it will be able to accommodate a helicopter .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Outstanding ships good addition to PMSA !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Looks like a very good addition to PMSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultimate Weapon

Good going. 

Why KSEW will take so much time to build this Ship.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cornered Tiger

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


>



It resembles but not the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Commissioning ceremony of the delivery of two 600 tons class patrol boat for (Gwadar port)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

It seems the 'H' (helicopter landing pad?) on the MSC graphic is somewhat optimistic, an overstatement. Looking at the real ship, it seems more like a small spot for vertrep and/or a rotary-wing UAV at best, what with all the clutter on that deck.


----------



## khanasifm

Penguin said:


> It seems the 'H' (helicopter landing pad?) on the MSC graphic is somewhat optimistic, an overstatement. Looking at the real ship, it seems more like a small spot for vertrep and/or a rotary-wing UAV at best, what with all the clutter on that deck.



Agree, looks like 1500 ton mvp has proper landing deck and perhaps hanger , could not tell based on the image from the front


----------



## Tank131

I think the 600t will (as @Penguin rightly stated) use rotary wing uav like the mq-8 fire scout. Something like the CASC QY-1/V750 Rotary wing UAV will provide a good over the horizon surveillance and possibly offensive punch. It has decent range at 500km amd can carry at least 2 hj-10/ar-1/barq antitank missiles. (could be used in anti piracy or replaced by rocket pods using something like the advanced precision kill weapon. Im sure they could also be replaced by 2 12.7mm heavy guns each, for 4 guns total). It would give real, effective, and devastating capability to these ships and make them far more effective in both sea land guarding and antipiracy/anti narcotics role.


----------



## monitor

* Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA)'s the PMSS Hingol and PMSS Basol *

two 600-ton maritime patrol vessels

Hingol (PMSS1070) and Basol (PMSS1071)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

There is a reason tail is color black the exhaust for engine like azmat class missile boat are at the bottom and in back and not on the top which cases black spots on the rear so color black my guess though


----------



## khanasifm




----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA)'s the PMSS Hingol and PMSS Basol
two 600-ton maritime patrol vessels

Hingol (PMSS1070) and Basol (PMSS1071)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Water cannon on each side  in red ???


----------



## TOPGUN

khanasifm said:


> Water cannon on each side  in red ???



Yes for putting out fires in crises of need !!


----------



## PDFChamp

Pakistan
*Two Chinese ships arrive at Gwadar Port for security*







*GWADAR: China has handed over two ships to Pakistan Navy for joint security along the sea route of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.*

The Chinese officials, who reached Gwadar aboard the ships, handed the ships over to their Pakistani counterparts at a ceremony at Gwadar Port.

Commander of Pakistan Fleet Vice Admiral Arifullah Hussaini received the ships, which have been named after two nearby rivers Hingol and Basole.

Speaking at the handing-over ceremony, Vice Admiral Arifullah Hussain said the Chinese ships have become part of the Pakistan Navy, and they will be deployed for the security of the Gwadar port and the sea route of CPEC.

The Chinese government will provide two more ships namely Dasht and Zhob to Pakistan Navy. Work on the ships is in progress in China and will be completed soon.

http://arynews.tv/en/two-chinese-ships-reach-for-gwadar-port-security/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oracle

waiting for indian news " Pak china ka india par aik aur Napak var "


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

The ships have been named as PMSS Hingol and PMSS Basol.

COURTESY: DUNYA NEW.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Viking 63

These look like basic cutters ,why the hell we cannot build them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed_Adeel

Viking 63 said:


> These look like basic cutters ,why the hell we cannot build them.


We have already built frigates and Missile boats so making them in country is surely not a technical issue.
I think these ships are provided as gifts and thats why they were built in China and handed over to us.
its good that we are building more useful and advanced ships and we dont have to put extra space and time to build these primitive ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

thank u china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Good we need bigger ships with biggers radars to see movement and few sea AWACS helo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China gives Pakistan two ships for security of CPEC sea route*
TNN | Updated: Jan 15, 2017, 12.06 PM IST




The ships, equipped with state-of-the-art guns, will be used for joint security along the sea route of the CPEC. 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ty-of-cpec-sea-route/articleshow/56558924.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pandora

Look at the pathetic title . China didnt give us these ships we bought these boats from them. Typical indians and their mentality just right there .

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 艹艹艹

smuhs1 said:


> Look at the pathetic title . China didnt give us these ships we bought these boats from them. Typical indians and their mentality just right there .


*Indian journalists need a psychiatrist.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bouncer

A.S.I.M said:


> *GWADAR: China has handed over two ships to Pakistan Navy for joint security along the sea route of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.*
> 
> The Chinese officials, who reached Gwadar aboard the ships, handed the ships over to their Pakistani counterparts at a ceremony at Gwadar Port.
> 
> Commander of Pakistan Fleet Vice Admiral Arifullah Hussaini received the ships, which have been named after two nearby rivers Hingol and Basole.
> 
> Speaking at the handing-over ceremony, Vice Admiral Arifullah Hussain said the Chinese ships have become part of the Pakistan Navy, and they will be deployed for the security of the Gwadar port and the sea route of CPEC.
> 
> The Chinese government will provide two more ships namely Dasht and Zhob to Pakistan Navy. Work on the ships is in progress in China and will be completed soon.



Love the names Hingol and Basole. And upcoming Dasht and Zhob.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salmaan786

long live Pak China Friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

looks like american style
great addition


----------



## Shrarti kaka

2016 was a great year for Pak Navy and start of 2017 is also impressive. Strong Navy is need of the day. Best of luck for future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

smuhs1 said:


> Look at the pathetic title . China didnt give us these ships we bought these boats from them. Typical indians and their mentality just right there .



LOL the Indians are so desperate. Their media is going to be covering every minute development taking place at Gwadar. That also means the delivery of two boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

What kind of ships? Any weapons on board? Its strange that the purpose is to secure the sea route, how exactly will that happen without some decent fire power?


----------



## Areesh

IceCold said:


> What kind of ships? Any weapons on board? Its strange that the purpose is to secure the sea route, how exactly will that happen without some decent fire power?



Well they have modern guns and all that. These ships are for PMSA and are a very good addition to their fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

indians showing their their mental maturity 

idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Areesh said:


> Well they have modern guns and all that. These ships are for PMSA and are a very good addition to their fleet.


Yar sub janta hain kah CPEC ko threat kahan sa ha or us threat ko us ki aukaat main rakhna ka lia we need fire power, real fire power. Pirates to hain nahi kah guns he kafi hoon gi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

IceCold said:


> Yar sub janta hain kah CPEC ko threat kahan sa ha or us threat ko us ki aukaat main rakhna ka lia we need fire power, real fire power. Pirates to hain nahi kah guns he kafi hoon gi.



I know. And for the threat you are talking about we are doing work like inducting new submarine or new FAC's etc.

These ships are for PMSA who needed some new and advanced ships to counter any terror attack or something Honestly terrorists trying to attack and sabotage Gwadar port looks a more realistic threat than Indian navy attacking Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New World

long_ said:


> *Indian journalists need a psychiatrist.*


but remember psychiatrist should not be from india.


----------



## Imran Khan

good news thanks china .


----------



## New World

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


>


why french flag?

@Rashid Mahmood


----------



## Imran Khan

any specs of these ships sir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NHUDA

http://thediplomat.com/2016/05/pakistan-begins-construction-of-600-ton-maritime-patrol-vessel/

*Pakistan Begins Construction of 600-Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel*
A steel-cutting ceremony for the first of four Maritime Patrol Vessels was held in Karachi this week.

By Franz-Stefan Gady
*May 06, 2016*



Viking 63 said:


> These look like basic cutters ,why the hell we cannot build them.





Syed_Adeel said:


> We have already built frigates and Missile boats so making them in country is surely not a technical issue.
> I think these ships are provided as gifts and thats why they were built in China and handed over to us.
> its good that we are building more useful and advanced ships and we dont have to put extra space and time to build these primitive ones.



*CSTC will construct four new vessels, whereas KSEW will build two.* Two of the six new ships for the PMSA will be 1500-ton offshore patrol vessels, with China and Pakistan each building one respectively.

*Initially, all six new PMSA ships were supposed to be assembled in Karachi. However, KSEW lost the construction bid due its purported inability to keep production costs lower than CSTC.* 




IceCold said:


> What kind of ships? Any weapons on board? Its strange that the purpose is to secure the sea route, how exactly will that happen without some decent fire power?





Imran Khan said:


> any specs of these ships sir ?



“The 600-ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art, multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure. (…) this ship will be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue missions in Maritime Exclusive Economic Zone of Pakistan [sic],” the press release reads.

Technical details about the new 600-ton ship are scarce. Based on an illustration of the Maritime Patrol Vessel seen in photos of the steel-cutting ceremony, it appears that it will be* able to accommodate a helicopter and a number of rigid-hull inflatable boats.*

*“Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.* An artist’s illustration of the MPV [Maritime Patrol Vessel], shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilized naval gun system as the platform’s main weapon,” _IHS Jane’s Navy International_ reports.

Pakistani government documents also reveal the requirements of the new ship including “a *maximum speed of 30 kt [knots] and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt.* The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n[nautical] miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment,” according to _Jane’s_.

PMSA is also waiting for the delivery of eight used GRC43M Cutters. In March 2015, the U.S. House Committee on Foreign Affairs froze $150 million in FMF and put a hold on the delivery of the ships, given that they were not considered critical in helping fight extremists in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Two Chinese ships arrive for Gwadar port security*





China handed over two ships to the Pakistan Navy here on Saturday for joint security along the sea route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Recently built in China and equipped with state-of-the-art guns, the ships will be part of the navy.

Chinese officials, who reached Gwadar aboard the ships, handed them over to their Pakistani counterparts at a ceremony at the Gwadar port. Commander of the Pakistan Fleet Vice Admiral Arifullah Hussaini received the ships which have been named after two nearby rivers Hingol and Basol.

Director General of the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency Rear Admiral Jamil Akhter, Commander West Commodore Mohammad Waris and top naval and civilian officials were present on the occasion.

“The Chinese ships have become part of the Pakistan Navy from today,” Vice Admiral Hussaini said, adding that the navy would become stronger with the induction of the ships.

*The Chinese government will provide two more ships namely Dasht and Zhob to the navy.* Work on the ships is in progress in China and will be completed soon.

China is extending help and cooperation to Pakistan for security along the CPEC’s land and sea routes.

Pakistan has already raised a new division of the army to ensure security along the CPEC route and in and around the Gwadar port. Security of Gwadar city has been handed over to the army’s new division raised during the tenure of former chief of army staff retired Gen Raheel Sharif. Speaking at the ships handover ceremony, Vice Admiral Hussaini said that the economic corridor was a reality. It would prove to be a game-changer for Pakistan and China, and the entire region would benefit from it.

“The CPEC will open new vistas of speedy development in Balochistan and create thousands of jobs for its youths,” he said.

He termed the induction of the Chinese ships into the Pakistan Navy a historic moment and said that the ships would be deployed for the security of the Gwadar port and the sea route of the CPEC.

Vice Admiral Hussaini said: “It is a great day for Pakistan and its people as such kind of ships have been inducted in the navy for the first time.”

With the passage of time, he said, Pakistan-China friendship was becoming stronger and deeper than the ocean.

He said that the navy and Gwadar had historic relations as the navy had arrived in the town when it was merged with Pakistan.

*It was a matter of happiness that the Baloch youth were joining the navy to serve Pakistan and its people, he added.*

http://www.dawn.com/news/1308491/two-chinese-ships-arrive-for-gwadar-port-security

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Are the pmsa ships replacement for existing pmsa boats or new addition


----------



## Taimur Khurram

New World said:


> why french flag?
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood



It's not a French flag, the stripes from that view just make it look like a French flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

hope chinese will give some
UAVs & HELICOPTERS as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

nomi007 said:


> hope chinese will give some
> UAVs & HELICOPTERS as well


they are not giving anything free remember


> A pair of 600-tonne Maritime Patrol Vessels (MPVs) newly commissioned by the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) have begun their voyage home, the service confirmed with _IHS Jane's_ on 29 December.



Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...-voyage-home-from-china.470615/#ixzz4VqtNg7CQ



Imran Khan said:


> any specs of these ships sir ?





Saifullah Sani said:


> Pakistan's Ministry of Defence signed a contract with China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC), the trading arm of CSSC, in June 2015 for four 600-tonne, and two 1,500-tonne MPVs under a technology transfer arrangement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congradulation to Pakistan coast guard on arrival of 2 boats decent shallow water ships for patrol duties, arrived quite fast pace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tank131

Would be interesting to arm thesr boats with something similar to MQ-8B fire scout. The chinese have made 2 helicopter ucavs (sky saker h300 and the V750). Both are able to carry a2g missiles (hj10 or TL-2) and would give these ships over the horizon range for tracking and striking terrorists and pirates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

New World said:


> why french flag?
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood



Dear, not a french flag that it looks like from this angle but official colour scheme... ...i.e. follows....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

hope PN will also purchase
*AVIC AG600*




*& smaller 
*HO300



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

BEIJING: January 16, 2017 16:59 IST
Updated: January 16, 2017 16:59 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...to-Pakistan/article17045335.ece?homepage=true

China on Monday clarified that it had not “donated” two warships to Pakistan, but the transfer of vessels, apparently for the defence of Gwadar port, was part of legitimate “military trade” between the two countries.

“I have learnt that some reports said China has donated these vessels.

This is not correct. The report mentioned to surveillance ships. It is normal military trade cooperation with the two countries and complies with the international commitments of the two countries,” said Chinese foreign ministry spokesperson Hua Chunying at her regular press briefing.

Pakistani media reports on Monday said that China has handed over two ships to Pakistan Navy on Saturday to safeguard the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Ms. Hua added: “So I want clarify that it is not donation, it is military trade cooperation; Pakistani side bought these two ships from China.”

The Pakistani daily Dawn is reporting that the two ships would be deployed for “joint security” along the CPEC sea route.

However, the newspaper also carried a clarification by the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) that the two ships have not been provided exclusively for protecting Gwadar port. “The ships will be

employed in all maritime zones of Pakistan to undertake search and rescue operations,” the PMSA said.

Besides, the vessels were handed over to the agency in Guangzhou, China, and not at Gwadar, it observed.

The daily reported that China is building two more ships, named Dasht and Zhob, which will be delivered to the Pakistani navy soon.

In response to another question on whether China would reappraise its position this year on India’s demand for a ban on Jaish-e-Mohammad (JEM) chief Masood Azhar in the 1267 committee of the UN Security Council, Ms. Hua said that Beijing will continue remain engaged with “relevant parties on this”. India has sought a UN ban on the head of the JeM chief following last year’s attack on the Pathankot air base.

“China raised the technical hold to give more space for deliberation and consultation. It is a regret that no consensus has been reached so far. We need time for deliberation and consultation,” Ms. Hua said.

She pointed out that, “It is a regret that no consensus has been reached so far. We need more time for deliberations so as to reach consensus and the committee will follow relevant procedure and rules

of procedure. We will remain touch with relevant parties on this.”

The spokesperson also highlighted that China had not blocked India’s move to impose a ban on the JeM chief. “On Azhar issue I don't like the word block. As we have explained our position before, [on] this

question, the 1267 committee needs to base its decision on solid evidence and follow relevant resolutions and rules of procedure and make a decision based on consensus. The technical hold China proposed is to allow more time for consultation and deliberation.”

Analysts say that China’s resistance on the imposition of a ban on the JeM chief, has triggered an internal debate. In a recent blog posting on his WeChat account, Mao Siwei, China’s former Consul General in Kolkata argued that Masood Azhar is “a major issue that impacts China-India relations, and also constitutes the major element of the decline in the China and India relations in 2016”.

The spokesperson’s remarks follow observations by visiting French Foreign Minister Jean-Marc Ayraultin in New Delhi that there are "very strong arguments in favour" of Azhar’s designation as an international terrorist.

In response to another query on remarks by outgoing US Assistant Secretary of State for South and Central Asia, Nisha Desai Biswal, that China was an “outlier” in blocking India’s membership to the

48-nation Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG), Ms. Hua said, that membership to the grouping cannot be compared to a “farewell gift” that countries give to each other.

“Regarding India’s application to the NSG, regarding non-NPT countries’ admission to the NSG, we have made our position clear before so I will not repeat it.” In a veiled reference to Ms. Biswal’s remarks, Ms. Hua added: “I just want to point out that NSG membership shall not [be] some kind of farewell gift for countries to give to each other.”


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*China delivers third maritime patrol ship to Pakistan
*






*
GUANGZHOU: On April 11, China officially handed a 600-ton patrol ship over to Pakistan's maritime safety authority in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, People’s Daily reported.*

Among other things, the ship will be used to safeguard Pakistan's maritime interests, the newspaper said.

The new ship, just the third of its kind, was built by China Shipbuilding Trading Company Ltd. (CSTC) and China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC) Xijiang Shipbuilding Co., Ltd.

Its two predecessors have already demonstrated their reliability and excellent performance during visits and exchanges, joint drills, maritime rescue and other missions in Pakistan.

Pakistan's maritime safety authority expressed great appreciation for the quality of the ships and for sound cooperation with Chinese ship manufactures, who have promised to provide after-sale services.

The ships are key to consolidating China-Pakistan relations, protecting Pakistan’s sea transportation and pushing forward the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and Belt and Road Initiative.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Congrats PMSA


----------



## Hassan Guy

When Pakistan doesn't even build 600ton patrol boats and has to import them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rocky rock

Muhammad Omar said:


> *China delivers third maritime patrol ship to Pakistan
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> GUANGZHOU: On April 11, China officially handed a 600-ton patrol ship over to Pakistan's maritime safety authority in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, People’s Daily reported.*
> 
> Among other things, the ship will be used to safeguard Pakistan's maritime interests, the newspaper said.
> 
> The new ship, just the third of its kind, was built by China Shipbuilding Trading Company Ltd. (CSTC) and China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC) Xijiang Shipbuilding Co., Ltd.
> 
> Its two predecessors have already demonstrated their reliability and excellent performance during visits and exchanges, joint drills, maritime rescue and other missions in Pakistan.
> 
> Pakistan's maritime safety authority expressed great appreciation for the quality of the ships and for sound cooperation with Chinese ship manufactures, who have promised to provide after-sale services.
> 
> The ships are key to consolidating China-Pakistan relations, protecting Pakistan’s sea transportation and pushing forward the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and Belt and Road Initiative.



Wow that was fast Chinese Shipyard's works at fast pace than "KSEW". 

Any news of US cutters for PMSA? or the deal still on halt?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rocky rock said:


> Wow that was fast Chinese Shipyard's works at fast pace than "KSEW".
> 
> Any news of US cutters for PMSA? or the deal still on halt?



was Cancelled i guess


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The coast guard does needs few more ships for proper patrolling of waters


----------



## usamafarooqui2

Muhammad Omar said:


> *China delivers third maritime patrol ship to Pakistan
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> GUANGZHOU: On April 11, China officially handed a 600-ton patrol ship over to Pakistan's maritime safety authority in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, People’s Daily reported.*
> 
> Among other things, the ship will be used to safeguard Pakistan's maritime interests, the newspaper said.
> 
> The new ship, just the third of its kind, was built by China Shipbuilding Trading Company Ltd. (CSTC) and China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC) Xijiang Shipbuilding Co., Ltd.
> 
> Its two predecessors have already demonstrated their reliability and excellent performance during visits and exchanges, joint drills, maritime rescue and other missions in Pakistan.
> 
> Pakistan's maritime safety authority expressed great appreciation for the quality of the ships and for sound cooperation with Chinese ship manufactures, who have promised to provide after-sale services.
> 
> The ships are key to consolidating China-Pakistan relations, protecting Pakistan’s sea transportation and pushing forward the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and Belt and Road Initiative.




PMSS DASTH


----------



## Zarvan

Hassan Guy said:


> When Pakistan doesn't even build 600ton patrol boats and has to import them
> View attachment 390954


We are building Missile Boats and have Frigates in the past and also Submarines so we are building ships


----------



## Cornered Tiger

usamafarooqui2 said:


> PMSS DASTH


Sir are you sure? Is it commissioned?


----------



## usamafarooqui2

Cornered Tiger said:


> Sir are you sure? Is it commissioned?



YEA bro!! My dad looking these MPV's project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

war&peace said:


> I hope they design and develop bigger ships i.e. thousands of tons


Yes so long that I can step on one end of it and get off at Dubai without the ship moving.Sorry could not resist. But remember the topic is maritime ships and you dont need huge ships to man 500 sq. kilomsters of sea. So dream on but be somewhat realistic!
A


----------



## war&peace

araz said:


> Yes so long that I can step on one end of it and get off at Dubai without the ship moving.Sorry could not resist. But remember the topic is maritime ships and you dont need huge ships to man 500 sq. kilomsters of sea. So dream on but be somewhat realistic!
> A


Well Sir!! you are the senior most citizen here so I respect you and read your interview somewhere and I know you finished your education in 1958 and then served at prestigious positions around the globe so surely you have a lot of experience and knowledge. 

What I'm talking about are ships with displacement of >3000 tonnes and just recently indian navy added a destroyer with 7500 tons of displacement and if you Google it is not that uncommon.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

China has already delivered 3 Ships 600 Tones to us since 2016 , and remaining are 2 larger coastal patrol ships

Mean while our own shipping yard has perhaps delivered 1 ship in 2 years which is a missile boat 
Clearly we need to improve our production rate / Productivity

When we used to build F22P frigate , we used to make it in 1.5 years it seems our speed of making things is fixed we can't improve these numbers. Then we switched to making even smaller ships and we make the ships in exactly same amount of time instead of making 2 per year. We make a Frigate F22P and Azmat class ship is approximately the same time when clearly both units are vastly different in size

I would have imagined by now we would have constructed 6 construction docks , to work on 6 ships simultaneously

I wonder sometimes if the facilities making these units (Shipping yard or plane assembly) have pre decided they won't make above a certain number of units , to keep the job moving for 3-5 year *(contractor mindset). *I think unless the mindset will shift to maximizing production we won't reach our modernization goals* (Employee mindset)


I know what I would have done 

8 construction docks 
*

*6 Docks, Simultaneous work on 6 ships (2 Azmat Class , 4 Turkish Corvettes )*
*2 Docks for Civilian Ship manufacturing *

We have the labour force for doing such labour work specially the type of work done in ships but we have not fully utilize the Human Resource sector to get more workers to improve construction speeds and numbers


----------



## araz

war&peace said:


> Well Sir!! you are the senior most citizen here so I respect you and read your interview somewhere and I know you finished your education in 1958 and then served at prestigious positions around the globe so surely you have a lot of experience and knowledge.
> 
> What I'm talking about are ships with displacement of >3000 tonnes and just recently indian navy added a destroyer with 7500 tons of displacement and if you Google it is not that uncommon.


You got the wrong man my friend. I am senior but not that senior. And you dont have any idea about what I do as there are no interviews that I have given. This is to set the record straight. I remain grateful that you treat me with respect.
When a message is unclear that is what happens. We have made 3000 tons ships and in fact the Tanker was 17500 tons. So the tonnage is not the problem. The issue of modernity and adequacy of armaments is one that you want to consider. Cost factors into it as well as availability.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

araz said:


> You got the wrong man my friend. I am senior but not that senior. And you dont have any idea about what I do as there are no interviews that I have given. This is to set the record straight. I remain grateful that you treat me with respect.
> When a message is unclear that is what happens. We have made 3000 tons ships and in fact the Tanker was 17500 tons. So the tonnage is not the problem. The issue of modernity and adequacy of armaments is one that you want to consider. Cost factors into it as well as availability.
> A


Oh I think it was another guy...I guess it was @niaz, because your names are similar so I confused.. Sorry for the confusion..


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DJ_Viper

Muhammad Omar said:


> *China delivers third maritime patrol ship to Pakistan
> *



Nice ship, but why the PMSA? This should be made easier for other ships to read. The entire globe won't know what PMSA is. It should say Coast Guards, or Maritime Security or Ocean Patrol, etc. So ships from other nations can see who this ships belongs too.

If you see US Cost Guard color scheme, its not too different and it looks really good too.


----------



## Rocky rock

DJ_Viper said:


> Nice ship, but why the PMSA? This should be made easier for other ships to read. The entire globe won't know what PMSA is. It should say Coast Guards, or Maritime Security or Ocean Patrol, etc. So ships from other nations can see who this ships belongs too.
> 
> If you see US Cost Guard color scheme, its not too different and it looks really good too.



PMSA stands for "Pakistan Maritime Security Agency" so MSA is commonly used these ships sails inside coast lines so if other ships would enter in to our waters could easily understand for what "P" stands for.


----------



## DJ_Viper

Rocky rock said:


> PMSA stands for "Pakistan Maritime Security Agency" so MSA is commonly used these ships sails inside coast lines so if other ships would enter in to our waters could easily understand for what "P" stands for.



The issue isn't about "P" or the "MSA", the issue is the easy to understand. And no, MSA isn't a commonly used phrase compared to when you see the big lettered words "Coast Guards" or "Maritime Security" (or Pakistan Maritime Security). Why Apple has more cash then any other business combined (and more than the US government)? Because they made it easy to understand how a Phone or tablet can work. Similarly, make it easy on the global ships. If you know anything about the shipping business, there are very few educated people in a Cargo ship. Trust me on that. But the ships and the force looks very impressive.


----------



## Rocky rock

DJ_Viper said:


> The issue isn't about "P" or the "MSA", the issue is the easy to understand. And no, MSA isn't a commonly used phrase compared to when you see the big lettered words "Coast Guards" or "Maritime Security" (or Pakistan Maritime Security). Why Apple has more cash then any other business combined (and more than the US government)? Because they made it easy to understand how a Phone or tablet can work. Similarly, make it easy on the global ships. If you know anything about the shipping business, there are very few educated people in a Cargo ship. Trust me on that. But the ships and the force looks very impressive.



The Apple Example was quite amusing but it has nothing to do with MSA/PMSA. And that isn't the reason of "Apple" success it was due to their revolutionary inventions and the most secure platform the provided and i think everyone loves privacy.

Well back to the topic: you're mixing PMSA with Coast Guard. PMSA doesn't work as Coast Guard it's different organization which has different tasks to perform it works under MOD.

Pakistan also has "Coast guard" which works under MOI. kindly don't consider it as Coast guard.

Here you can clearly understand about both organizations: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maritime_Security_Agency
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistan_Coast_Guards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

Rocky rock said:


> The Apple Example was quite amusing but it has nothing to do with MSA/PMSA. And that isn't the reason of "Apple" success it was due to their revolutionary inventions and the most secure platform the provided and i think everyone loves privacy.
> 
> Well back to the topic: you're mixing PMSA with Coast Guard. PMSA doesn't work as Coast Guard it's different organization which has different tasks to perform it works under MOD.
> 
> Pakistan also has "Coast guard" which works under MOI. kindly don't consider it as Coast guard.
> 
> Here you can clearly understand about both organizations: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maritime_Security_Agency
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistan_Coast_Guards




There are other companies who have better products than Apple. But Apple took the market due to being the most user friendly device. That was the idea behind the post. Make it easy for people to understand. I know its different than the Coast Guard, but it should say in big bold words Pakistan Maritime Security, etc. Just so its clear. Anyway, I am not trying to troll the thread so I've already given out my opinion. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

DJ_Viper said:


> There are other companies who have better products than Apple. But Apple took the market due to being the most user friendly device. That was the idea behind the post. Make it easy for people to understand. I know its different than the Coast Guard, but it should say in big bold words Pakistan Maritime Security, etc. Just so its clear. Anyway, I am not trying to troll the thread so I've already given out my opinion. Thanks



i think the most user friendly operating system is Windows phone by Nokia. and after it Andriod. The IOS is the most complex OS. You can start the poll to get my opinion clear from others. Apple just make it look different something Special/Unique from other phones i would say they just know how to make people fool. one thing i would like about Apple is that it's secure that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell hound

Rocky rock said:


> Apple is it's secure that's it.


 have you forgotten about the fappning


----------



## Rocky rock

Hell hound said:


> have you forgotten about the fappning [emoji38]


You want me to try it on you? [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## niaz

It is interesting to note how the responsibility of Coastal Defence varies from country to country.

In the UK Coast Guard is primarily a Search & Rescue Service. It is neither military nor a law enforcing service. It acts more like a “Life Guard” on the UK Coast. Coastal Defence being responsibility of the Royal Navy & Coastal Border Control under the Border Force which is under the Home Office and is responsible for controlling illegal immigration as well as anti –smuggling operations.

The United States Coast Guards on the other hand is a branch of the United States Armed Forces. It is a combined maritime, military, multi-mission service. US Coast Guard's responsibility includes maritime safety, security, and enforcing U.S. law in the US’s economic zone spanning 3.4 million square miles. Additionally the Coast Guard can carry out military operations under the Department of Defence. In other words US Coast Guards are the guardians of the US maritime borders in truest sense of word.

In Pakistan’s case the responsibilities seem a bit ambiguous. As I understand it, enforcing national jurisdiction and sovereignty and protecting Pakistan’s maritime interests in the maritime zones is the responsibility of the Maritime Security Agency. Whereas Coast Guards are part of the paramilitary force like the Rangers and protect Pakistan’s coast but only up to the international 12 mile limit of the coast line.

There must be some overlapping of the two services; wouldn’t it be better if the PMSA & Coast Guards are placed under a unified command?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

niaz said:


> It is interesting to note how the responsibility of Coastal Defence varies from country to country.
> 
> In the UK Coast Guard is primarily a Search & Rescue Service. It is neither military nor a law enforcing service. It acts more like a “Life Guard” on the UK Coast. Coastal Defence being responsibility of the Royal Navy & Coastal Border Control under the Border Force which is under the Home Office and is responsible for controlling illegal immigration as well as anti –smuggling operations.
> 
> The United States Coast Guards on the other hand is a branch of the United States Armed Forces. It is a combined maritime, military, multi-mission service. US Coast Guard's responsibility includes maritime safety, security, and enforcing U.S. law in the US’s economic zone spanning 3.4 million square miles. Additionally the Coast Guard can carry out military operations under the Department of Defence. In other words US Coast Guards are the guardians of the US maritime borders in truest sense of word.
> 
> In Pakistan’s case the responsibilities seem a bit ambiguous. As I understand it, enforce national jurisdiction and sovereignty and protecting Pakistan’s maritime interests in the maritime zones is the responsibility of the Maritime Security Agency. Whereas Coast Guards are part of the paramilitary force like the Rangers and protect Pakistan’s coast but only up to the international 12 mile limit of the coast line.
> 
> There must be some overlapping of the two services; wouldn’t it be better if the PMSA & Coast Guards are placed under a unified command?



Actually i agree, this has been bothering me for some time now. and as to why 2 different organizations with some over lapping duties and a similar role.


----------



## mikaal hassan

niaz said:


> It is interesting to note how the responsibility of Coastal Defence varies from country to country.
> 
> In the UK Coast Guard is primarily a Search & Rescue Service. It is neither military nor a law enforcing service. It acts more like a “Life Guard” on the UK Coast. Coastal Defence being responsibility of the Royal Navy & Coastal Border Control under the Border Force which is under the Home Office and is responsible for controlling illegal immigration as well as anti –smuggling operations.
> 
> The United States Coast Guards on the other hand is a branch of the United States Armed Forces. It is a combined maritime, military, multi-mission service. US Coast Guard's responsibility includes maritime safety, security, and enforcing U.S. law in the US’s economic zone spanning 3.4 million square miles. Additionally the Coast Guard can carry out military operations under the Department of Defence. In other words US Coast Guards are the guardians of the US maritime borders in truest sense of word.
> 
> In Pakistan’s case the responsibilities seem a bit ambiguous. As I understand it, enforcing national jurisdiction and sovereignty and protecting Pakistan’s maritime interests in the maritime zones is the responsibility of the Maritime Security Agency. Whereas Coast Guards are part of the paramilitary force like the Rangers and protect Pakistan’s coast but only up to the international 12 mile limit of the coast line.
> 
> There must be some overlapping of the two services; wouldn’t it be better if the PMSA & Coast Guards are placed under a unified command?


sir would it have been better in your view just to merge PMSA AND COST GUARD together for better efficiency .we can get a lot more out of the merger and easily can equip them with more people and upgraded equipment .Right now the requirement is for more ships and boats not for more buildings or offices and admirals


----------



## DJ_Viper

Rocky rock said:


> i think the most user friendly operating system is Windows phone by Nokia. and after it Andriod. The IOS is the most complex OS. You can start the poll to get my opinion clear from others. Apple just make it look different something Special/Unique from other phones i would say they just know how to make people fool. one thing i would like about Apple is that it's secure that's it.



When the world didn't know about touch and go, the IPod was created. When the world didn't know about screen swap, the IPhone was invented. The techies love Windows and Android. 99% of end-users like ease of use. That comes with the IPhone. Although over the years others have gotten better but the number 1 brand is what people want. Number 2 and 3's always remain number 2 and 3's while number 1 rules and piles up cash like crazies!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

DJ_Viper said:


> The issue isn't about "P" or the "MSA", the issue is the easy to understand. And no, MSA isn't a commonly used phrase compared to when you see the big lettered words "Coast Guards" or "Maritime Security" (or Pakistan Maritime Security). Why Apple has more cash then any other business combined (and more than the US government)? Because they made it easy to understand how a Phone or tablet can work. Similarly, make it easy on the global ships. If you know anything about the shipping business, there are very few educated people in a Cargo ship. Trust me on that. But the ships and the force looks very impressive.









Enough said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rocky rock

Penguin said:


> Enough said.


[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji4] [emoji4] (y)


----------



## DJ_Viper

Penguin said:


> Enough said.




Ok.....and the point was? You should re-read the entire set of posts before you put the image and try to "prove" something when there is nothing really to prove. I was giving out my personal opinion. You can post another 100 of these images, my stance won't change. I think the ships, including the one you posted, should still clearly say in English the total name of the MSA. Now, responses like you, turn the thread into a trolling fest. You could've just ignored my post knowing it was a personal opinion, rather a state's stance on a critical issue!


----------



## Penguin

DJ_Viper said:


> Ok.....and the point was? You should re-read the entire set of posts before you put the image and try to "prove" something when there is nothing really to prove. I was giving out my personal opinion. You can post another 100 of these images, my stance won't change. I think the ships, including the one you posted, should still clearly say in English the total name of the MSA. Now, responses like you, turn the thread into a trolling fest. You could've just ignored my post knowing it was a personal opinion, rather a state's stance on a critical issue!


Yeah, lots of trolling erupted following my post ..... [not!]

I too gave my personal opinion. Like you, I am free to do so here.

Clearly, you missed that the MSAs - and notably the Ss - in China MSA and Pakistan MSA are different. Moreover, the A in MSA in China has 2 forms. Thus actually demonstrating the need to spell out MSA.

China Maritime Safety Agency https://www.marinelink.com/news/maritime/china-maritime-safety-agency

China Maritime Safety _Administration http://en.msa.gov.cn/_
(the only maritime administrative agency that was not merged into the new China Coast Guard in June 2013. The CMSA retains its safety and control ["traffic police"] remit, while the new CCG concentrates all other law enforcement and policing duties).

Pakistan Maritime _Security _Agency http://www.pmsa.gov.pk/

Please don't cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

Penguin said:


> Yeah, lots of trolling erupted following my post ..... [not!]
> 
> I too gave my personal opinion. Like you, I am free to do so here.
> 
> Clearly, you missed that the MSAs - and notably the Ss - in China MSA and Pakistan MSA are different. Moreover, the A in MSA in China has 2 forms. Thus actually demonstrating the need to spell out MSA.
> 
> China Maritime Safety Agency http://en.msa.gov.cn/
> 
> China Maritime Safety _Administration _https://www.marinelink.com/news/maritime/china-maritime-safety-agency
> (the only maritime administrative agency that was not merged into the new China Coast Guard in June 2013. The CMSA retains its safety and control ["traffic police"] remit, while the new CCG concentrates all other law enforcement and policing duties).
> 
> Pakistan Maritime _Security _Agency http://www.pmsa.gov.pk/
> 
> Please don't cry.


----------



## Penguin

Unlike CCG (China CG) ships, China MSA ships are unarmed

*China Marine Surveillance* (CMS) used to be a maritime surveillance agency of China. Established 1998, the CMS, charged with the supervisory responsibility for some 3 million square kilometers of Chinese declared territorial waters, employs some 7,000 individuals and operates some 10 aircraft, including at least one Mil Mi-8 helicopter and two Harbin Y-12 utility planes, and 400 seagoing vessels. It has grown in fleet size and capability.Its fleet is made up of, in part, destroyers and other former Chinese Navy vessels. In March 2013, China announced the creation of a unified Coast Guard commanded by the State Oceanic Administration. The move has merged China Marine Surveillance into the China Coast Guard.
Patrol vessels from China Marine Surveillance were commonly deployed to locations in the South China Sea and East China Sea where China has territorial disputes over islands with its neighbors. The CMS has played a central role in China's increasing assertiveness in the South China Sea, encountering opposition from Japan, the Philippines and Vietnam in the disputed territories, as China tries to lock up natural resources to meet its demands as the world's largest energy consumer. As one senior US naval intelligence officer has put it, the mission of China Marine Surveillance is to "harass other nations into submitting to China's expansive claims."

The *China Coast Guard* (CCG) serves as coordinating agency for _maritime search and rescue and law enforcement in the territorial waters_ of the People's Republic of China. The China Coast Guard was formerly the maritime branch of the _People's Armed Police_ (PAP). In March 2013, China announced it would form a unified Coast Guard commanded by the_ State Oceanic Administration. _The CCG is known to perform mostly coastal and oceanic search and rescue or patrols, including anti-smuggling operations. During wartime, it may be placed under the operational control of the People's Liberation Army _Navy_. Roles of the CCG are diverse but include:

Patrol of territorial waters and disputed territories
Anti-smuggling, anti-piracy
Maritime policing and ship inspections
Harbour and coastal security
Research and survey
Search and Rescue
Fisheries protection
The CCG has received quite a few large patrol ships that would significantly enhance their operations. Hai Guan(customs), militia, police and other services operate hundreds of small patrol craft. For maritime patrol services, these craft are usually quite well armed with machine guns and 37mm AA guns. Typical Coast Guard ships include the 130 ton Type 218 patrol boat (100 boats), armed with twin 14.5mm machine guns, assorted speedboats, and few larger patrol ships. Up until very recently, the largest ship in Chinese Coast Guard service was the 1,500 ton Type 718 cutter (31101 Pudong). In March 2007, it was reported that the PLAN has transferred 2 Type 728 cutter (44102, ex-509 Changde modified Type 053H frigate; 46103，ex-510 Shaoxing modified Type 053H frigate) to the Coast Guard and re-numbered them as 1002 & 1003 Oceanic Patrol Vessels. These ships are the largest vessels in the Coast Guard inventory.
In addition, these services operate their own small aviation units to assist their maritime patrol capabilities. CCG operates a handful of Harbin Z-9 helicopters, and a maritime patrol aircraft based on the Harbin Y-12 STOL transport. In March, 2016, a MA-60H maritime patrol aircraft with CCG painting was published by Chinese media.

The *Maritime Safety Administration of the People's Republic of China* (CMSA) is a government agency which administers all matters related to maritime and shipping safety, including the supervision of maritime traffic safety and security, prevention of pollution from ships, inspection of ships and offshore facilities, navigational safety measures (including Search and Rescue, Aids to Navigation and the GMDSS), administrative management of port operations, and law enforcement on matters of maritime safety law. It was also responsible for marine accident investigation. It was formed in October 1998 by the merger of the China Ship Inspection Bureau and the China Port Supervision Bureau into a comprehensive agency of maritime affairs, subordinate to the Ministry of Transport of the People's Republic of China. The China MSA was the only maritime administrative agency that was not merged into the new China Coast Guard in June 2013. The CMSA retains its safety and control ("traffic police") remit, while the new CCG concentrates all other law enforcement and policing duties.
The MSA's 25,000 officials, other working staff, operate a patrol force of 1,300 vessels and watercraft of various types. These include 207 patrol vessels of 20 meters and greater length, 2 are 100 meters and above, 2 are 60 meters and above, 18 are 40 meters and above, 59 are 30 meters and above and 126 are 20 meters and above. Avaiation assets include:

Harbin Z-9 helicopter - contracted out to CITIC Offshore Helicopter
Eurocopter EC 135
Changhe Aircraft Industries Corporation CA109






Below copied from: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...o-be-built-at-ksew.501319/page-7#post-9570364

The *Pakistan Maritime Security Agency*

is a law enforcement service
is one of the six uniform service branch of the Paramilitary command of Pakistan. 

is operationally tasked with conducting the maritime, military, multi-mission service unique among the Pakistan military branches having the maritime law enforcement mission (with jurisdiction in both domestic and international waters). 

is the executive regulatory agency of the Government of Pakistan 

operates under the Ministry of Defence (MoD) during peacetime, but it can be transferred to Pakistan Navy by the governmental orders during the time of war.
The *Pakistan Coast Guards*

is a law enforcement organization 

is one of the six uniform services of the Paramilitary command 

is functioning and operating under the civilian control of the Interior Ministry (MoI).
work under administrative control of Ministry of Interior in peace time whereas it will come under operational control of Pakistan Army in wartime situations.
consist of active-duty members of Pakistan Army and are commanded by one-star rank Brigadier who is headquartered in Karachi, Sindh Province of Pakistan.
are charged and mandated with protecting the coastal areas of Balochistan and Sindh Province while it conducts military exercises and operations relating to riverine warfare.
The Coast Guards should not be confused with the Maritime Security Agency (MSA) of the Pakistan Navy, which is by law and constitution, charged with defence of coastal areas of the country, conducting military operations to maintain maritime law enforcement in national and international waters.

The Coast Guards were first established as the *Maritime Security Agency* in 1971 and constituted operationally in 1972 through a Presidential Ordinance. The Parliament restored the constitutional status of the Branch after passing and promulgating the "Coast Guards Act" in 1973 and recognized as one of the six uniformed services of Paramilitary Command. Since then, it has upgraded its facilities and fleet to bolster its capabilities of littoral patrolling of the coast line.

In addition to land based troops, the Coast Guards also maintains a small fleet of patrol boats to perform its sea-borne duties, although the operations in deep water and dangerous undertaking are conducted by its counterpart Maritime Security Agency (MSA) of Pakistan Navy.

____________________

The Navy also maintains a paramilitary division which prevents federal navy personnel from acting in a law enforcement capacity. The Maritime Security Agency (MSA) fulfils the law enforcement role in naval operations. The MSA has the capacity to conduct search and rescue operations in deep waters of Pakistan. The Agency was established after adopting the genesis at the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea in 1982. Pakistan ratified the UN Convention in 1997 but established the MSA on 1 January 1987, for enforcement of national and international laws, policies and conventions at sea.

The MSA gained its constitutional status in 1994 by the Parliament and is now placed under the command of the Navy, commanded by an officer of two-star rank, a Rear-Admiral.

The Pakistan Coast Guard serves the same purpose as the Navy but, is a separate branch from it. The Coast Guard's duties include relief efforts in the coastal areas of Pakistan, riverine rescue operations, and distribution of military rations. The Coast Guard does not perform operations in deep waters, rather such operations are performed by the MSA. However, it uses the mobility of the Pakistan Navy depending on the type of operations it conducts. The Coast Guard is under the command of the Pakistan Army and contains active-duty army members. It is commanded by a two-star rank Major-General
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistan_Navy#Coast_Guard

The Pakistan Maritime Security Agency is equipped with four [Barkat class] corvettes, and nine small fast response boats (FBP). The agency also operates three Britten-Norman Defender aircraft for the purposes of search and rescue and navigation. Former Navy destroyer (ex USN ship, ex PN ship) PMSS Nazim was decommissioned on 6 October 2010 and scrapped in Pakistan.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maritime_Security_Agency#Equipment

PMSA: Six patrol boats which will eventually replace the ageing Barkat Class Boats of PMSA. Of these ships four will be 600 ton while two will be 1500 ton.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistan_Navy#Patrol_Craft
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/mpvs-four-600-t-two-1500t-for-the-pmsa-discussions.429179/







1500 ton MPV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

niaz said:


> In Pakistan’s case the responsibilities seem a bit ambiguous. As I understand it, enforcing national jurisdiction and sovereignty and protecting Pakistan’s maritime interests in the maritime zones is the responsibility of the Maritime Security Agency. Whereas Coast Guards are part of the paramilitary force like the Rangers and protect Pakistan’s coast but only up to the international 12 mile limit of the coast line.
> 
> There must be some overlapping of the two services; wouldn’t it be better if the PMSA & Coast Guards are placed under a unified command?


*Functions of PMSA:* http://www.pmsa.gov.pk/function.php

Enforce National and International laws, agreements and conventions in the Maritime Zones.
Prevent unauthorized exploitation of economic resources within the Maritime Zones.
Protect Pakistani fishing vessels and crew against any threat within the Maritime Zones.
Assist and co-ordinate Search & Rescue of the vessels, property and lives in distress at sea.
Assist and coordinate with national and international agencies to prevent and control the effects of marine disasters including pollution.
Assist and co-ordinate with national and International agencies in hydrographic and oceanographic research and other scientific activities.
Assist other departments and agencies in safeguarding and protecting offshore installations/structures in the EEZ.
Provide assistance for petroleum and other mineral exploration in our Maritime zones.
Co-operate with and provide help to other departments and agencies at sea in the discharge of their duties and functions.
Perform such other functions as may be assigned by Govt to protect maritime interests of Pakistan.
*Functions of Coast Guards*: https://www.pakistanarmy.gov.pk/awpreview/textcontent.aspx?pid=156

primary task of *preventing smuggling along the coastline*.
Prevention of illegal immigration to and migration from the country.
Stopping enemy agents or saboteurs from infiltrating into the country along the coastal areas.
Supplementing *defence of Coastline in war*.
*Jurisdiction of PMSA:* *From coastline to seaward* and covers all maritime zones of Pakistan. These include:

Territorial waters *12 NM*
Contiguous zone *24 NM* 
Exclusive Economic Zone *200 NM*
Extended Continental shelf *350 NM*
PMSA is also responsible for Search and Rescue in a large area assigned by International Maritime Organization (IMO) *up to 840 NM from the coast*.






*Jurisdiction of Coast Guards:* Area of responsibility of Pakistan Coast Guards extends

From Pak-Iran in the west to the the Indian boarder in the East, covering a frontage of 960 kilometers.
Pakistan Coast Guards is also looking after an area of 160 Kms along Pak - Iran and 45 Kms along Indian boarders.
The *Inland depth varies from 40 to 200 Kms.*
*In the sea*, it is response of an area of *12 NMs (22.22 Kms)*.
*Operational activities of PMSA at sea*:

Protection of EEZ Resources
Protection of own fishermen
Search and Rescue (SAR) Efforts
Implementation of Deep Sea Fishing Policy
Marine Pollution Control
Anti Narcotics/Anti Smuggling Operations
Counter Terrorism / Human Trafficking
Regional Cooperation
*Operational activities of Coast Guards: *

Anti Human Trafficking
Anti Narcotics
Preventing Smuggling
Preventing Infiltration from Sea
*LEGAL POWERS OF PMSA:*

Customs Officer (by Federal Board of Revenue)
Fishery Officer (by Min of P & S [Fisheries Wing])
Police Officer (by PMSA Act)
Anti Narcotics Officer (by Min of Narcotics Control)
Marine Environment Monitoring Officer (by Min of Climate Change)
*LEGAL POWERS OF Coast Guards:*

Control of narcotics substance (Under CNS Act 1997)
Policing Powers under (Police Act 1861)
*Organization of PMSA:*

Headed by Director General (a serving Rear Admiral from *Pakistan Navy*)
Assisted by a Deputy Director General (a serving Commodore of *Pakistan Navy*)
Function Under *Ministry of Defence*
*Organization of Coast Guards:*

Headed by a Director General (A Brigadier level officer)
The officers of the Force are seconded from the *Army and Navy *for a period of two to three years
Functions under the *Ministry of Interior* (during war would become part of Ministry of Defence)
*PMSA ACT: http://www.pmsa.gov.pk/act.php
Pakistan Coast Guards Act: http://pakistancode.gov.pk/english/UY2FqaJw1-apaUY2Fqa-bpuUY2hp-sg-jjjjjjjjjjjjj*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## niaz

From the post above, it is quite clear that the Coast Guards & PMSA have overlapping responsibilities. In my humble opinion it would not hurt to combine the two services into a single force as was the case:

Quote

The Coast Guards were first established as the Maritime Security Agency in 1971 and constituted operationally in 1972 through a Presidential Ordinance. The Parliament restored the constitutional status of the Branch after passing and promulgating the "Coast Guards Act" in 1973 and recognized as one of the six uniformed services of Paramilitary Command. Since then, it has upgraded its facilities and fleet to bolster its capabilities of littoral patrolling of the coast line.

Unquote.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

http://www.janes.com/article/71371/pakistan-s-1-500-tonne-mpv-fitting-out-at-shipyard-in-guangzhou


----------



## syed_yusuf

When do we expect 1500 ton ship to be delivered


----------



## khanasifm

Looks like 1500 Ton mpv is mini f22p with option to add missile launchers if and when needed per stated acquisition docs

Navy is the parent branch of msa so in need these ship can be turned into missile craft/ships with help capability of not having hanger a telescopic hanger like on Dutch opv can be added ??

Telescopic Helicopter Hangars
Curtiss-Wright Controls, Engineered Systems - Marine Defense is the world’s largest supplier of telescopic shipboard helicopter hangars, as well as the highly specialized doors that these hangars require.

Maximizing space and minimizing top weight aboard naval vessels is a priority, and CWCES-MD’s expandable hangars precisely address this challenge. In addition to providing lightweight, space-saving security for aircraft between missions, CWCES-MD’s patented telescopic hangars can be designed for a low radar cross section (RLS). Unique configurations and rugged aluminum alloy construction provide maximum protection, enabling these hangars to withstand severe shock waves and blast overpressures. 

The CWCES-MD telescopic helicopter hangar design comprises one or more coaxial sections retracting within a fixed section. The extended length, retracted length, minimum headroom and clear door opening are sized to suit the specified helicopter to be operated on-board the ship, and the overall deck space available for launch and recovery. 

Over the past 25 years, CWCES-MD has supplied more than 200 telescopic hangars to navies around the world.


----------



## alimobin memon

Penguin said:


> Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


It may not meet PMSA needs but a good gun would have helped both in case of war when you need all weapons to defend when you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Beautiful 1500 Ton Ships fantastic addition

great addition for coast guard


Same size as our 2 Sword class frigates


----------



## Tank131

Specs on the 600t Hingol class. 
https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/hingol-class-maritime-patrol-vessels/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Beautiful 1500 Ton Ships fantastic addition
> 
> great addition for coast guard
> 
> 
> Same size as our 2 Sword class frigates


When is the 2nd birthday me will be delivered


----------



## LKJ86

May 22, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## khanasifm

I think one of the type 21 being retired also transferred to msa as Mothership it will loose heavy weapons and get 30mm stations along with 12.7 mm and other msa needed equipment and perhaps supported by spare from remaining type when they start retiring in next couple of years , 054 will be delivered by 2021 ish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cornered Tiger

khanasifm said:


> I think one of the type 21 being retired also transferred to msa as Mothership it will loose heavy weapons and get 30mm stations along with 12.7 mm and other msa needed equipment and perhaps supported by spare from remaining type when they start retiring in next couple of years , 054 will be delivered by 2021 ish



Planned long ago. dont know the current status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed_Adeel

khanasifm said:


> I think one of the type 21 being retired also transferred to msa as Mothership it will loose heavy weapons and get 30mm stations along with 12.7 mm and other msa needed equipment and perhaps supported by spare from remaining type when they start retiring in next couple of years , 054 will be delivered by 2021 ish


types 21s are almost done. if all ships are retired then may be one or two will possibly be operated by MSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

It was on pmsa website or navy website that one type 21 being transferred ?? Most probably 054a delivery will lead to retirement of type 21 by 2021 guessing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

was the 2nd 1500 ton ever handed to navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

syed_yusuf said:


> was the 2nd 1500 ton ever handed to navy?



Kashmir is one the other ? 


http://www.pmsa.gov.pk/pmsa-bases.php


----------



## khanasifm

Second ship status based on modp report

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syed_yusuf

any update of when will 2nd 1500 ton ship is planned to be delivered?

View attachment 600167
View attachment 600168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

How good is ship operationally if it has helicopter deck but no hanger, what is the usefulness is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

syed_yusuf said:


> How good is ship operationally if it has helicopter deck but no hanger, what is the usefulness is?



It’s meant for PMSA so it doesn’t need to have a helicopter on board all the time. It’s duties are more of policing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

Bilal. said:


> It’s meant for PMSA so it doesn’t need to have a helicopter on board all the time. It’s duties are more of policing.


So it means that helicopter can be on boarded for emergency or operational needs but not carried all the time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

the 4 x 600 Ton and 2 x 1,500 cutters for PMSA have added a big capability

not in terms of warships but in terms of freeing up the Pakistan navy to do these tasks

it now means that Navy warships can do what they were built to doing and not tied down to littoral water missions

adding the 2 x OPV also adds to this tally

so warships like Type 054AP will be able to provide air defence and cover where it is needed even far out at sea

its a bit like China building the 60+ x Type 056 corvettes now their FFG, DDG and CGs are free to roam far from shores and provide escort duty to carriers etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GriffinsRule

Bilal. said:


> It’s meant for PMSA so it doesn’t need to have a helicopter on board all the time. It’s duties are more of policing.


Would a helicopter not be beneficial in cases of distress calls or rescues, or even to check out illegal or suspicious vessels esp in cases of PMSA and Coast Guards?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

GriffinsRule said:


> Would a helicopter not be beneficial in cases of distress calls or rescues, or even to check out illegal or suspicious vessels esp in cases of PMSA and Coast Guards?



It has a helipad just not a hangar to always have a helicopter on board all the time. If it’s an urgent emergency situation then either a helicopter can come in from a land base and make use of the helipad or a navy ship can be called in to assist.

It’s a cost benefit balance. We can’t have everything on every vessel we operate.


----------



## syed_yusuf

Is there a way to operate a helicopter without the hanger from the ship permanently


----------



## Yasser76

syed_yusuf said:


> Is there a way to operate a helicopter without the hanger from the ship permanently



Not really, and these ships will often operate so close to Pak coast that chopper on them would be a waste, pad just fro resupply/personnel movement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

yeah pad is small

better make use of some rotary UAV, we should add a fleet of unmanned rotary wing to all our cutters

they would extend the surveillance greatly

our home grown engineers could come up with something pretty fast for the naval requirements

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

Is PN going to place a follow-up order of those 1500 Tons OPVs?


----------



## Aamir Hussain

MSA has 12 OPV's with varying capabilities. A further 6 FRB's are also there for near shore intercept and patrolling.

I don't think there is a need to add further boats to the fleet unless plans are there to replace Barkat & Island class with more Hingol class vessels.

Both Hingol and Kashmir Class can be produced easily in Pakistan. They are not complex ships and can be upgraded with added features sans major structural changes when produced in KS&EW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imranyounus

Kashmir class looks more promising. It is simple decent sized to operate both near shore or in open waters. PN must look at it as a future missile ship in place of Azmat class ship as pn is looking to improve missile capabilities. A larger than Azmat class ship will be needed to operate our future missile including hyper sonic and BM


----------



## syed_yusuf

When is the 2nd kashmir class expected to join


----------



## syed_yusuf

Do we know when last of the 1500 yon class MPV will be added ?


----------



## khanasifm

syed_yusuf said:


> Do we know when last of the 1500 yon class MPV will be added ?











Patrol vessel built with Chinese help launched


The 1,500-tonne state-of-the-art Maritime Patrol Vessel was built for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).



www.dawn.com


----------



## syed_yusuf

Awesome news, what is it's name first one was pmss Kashmir ?


----------



## khanasifm

khanasifm said:


> Patrol vessel built with Chinese help launched
> 
> 
> The 1,500-tonne state-of-the-art Maritime Patrol Vessel was built for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com



not sure about the new 4 600 ton version but the 2x1500 ton version pmsa ships 🚢 has capability built in for ssm add on when needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

https://www.ship2yard.com/de/documents/annex_b.pdf


----------



## khanasifm

this chines 30 mm gun is installed the gun barrel when removed give impression of STAMP/STOP But for pmsa it’s Chinese 30 mm

not sure pak Navy azmat class fro y gun specs use to be semi auto 37 or 30 mm twin barrel but may diff


----------



## iLION12345_1

khanasifm said:


> View attachment 736622
> 
> 
> this chines 30 mm gun is installed the gun barrel when removed give impression of STAMP/STOP But for pmsa it’s Chinese 30 mm
> 
> not sure pak Navy azmat class fro y gun specs use to be semi auto 37 or 30 mm twin barrel but may diff


Azmat class front gun has been replaced with with Turkish STAMP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

iLION12345_1 said:


> Azmat class front gun has been replaced with with Turkish STAMP.


sTAMp is lighter caliber while STOp is heavier caliber not sure why not just add another ak130 in the front too which is effective upto 5km


----------



## Bilal.

khanasifm said:


> sTAMp is lighter caliber while STOp is heavier caliber not sure why not just add another ak130 in the front too which is effective upto 5km


STAMP - 12.7mm
STOP - 25mm
SMASH - 30mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

iLION12345_1 said:


> Azmat class front gun has been replaced with with Turkish STAMP.


Or May be by a STOP 25mm?
From distance, both STAMP and STOP looks identical. But the size indicates that it's 25mm gun, not mere 12.7 mm gun.






In comparison, STAMP (12.7mm) is pretty small.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

khanasifm said:


> sTAMp is lighter caliber while STOp is heavier caliber not sure why not just add another ak130 in the front too which is effective upto 5km





Tipu7 said:


> Or May be by a STOP 25mm?
> From distance, both STAMP and STOP looks identical. But the size indicates that it's 25mm gun, not mere 12.7 mm gun.
> View attachment 736754
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison, STAMP (12.7mm) is pretty small.
> View attachment 736756


I think you’re correct, that is likely STOMP. I saw it in the video from the other angle and it looked like STAMP, but it is very likely that is 25mm as the caliber would make sense and the photo backs that up too.


----------



## Metal 0-1

Tipu7 said:


> Or May be by a STOP 25mm?
> From distance, both STAMP and STOP looks identical. But the size indicates that it's 25mm gun, not mere 12.7 mm gun.
> View attachment 736754
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison, STAMP (12.7mm) is pretty small.
> View attachment 736756


That's STAMP on Azmat class 
You shared picture of STOP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Metal 0-1 said:


> That's STAMP on Azmat class
> You shared picture of STOP
> View attachment 736767


The 25 mm version would make more sense. The picture of the ship itself doesn’t help, since they’re identical from that angle, that’s just a cover on it that can be put on all the types. We don’t know what the gun beneath it is. There are two different versions of STAMP itself. STAMP-G has a Gatling gun.


----------



## aziqbal

PMSA has some serous ships to help with operations 

this will ensure PN doesnt need to commit a capital ship like a Type 054A/P to chase off smugglers and bandits 

btw I seen the 600 ton + 1,500 ton cutters at Port Grand in Karachi in Oct 2021

they look awesome


----------

